

London's First Open Brewery - denhamdenham
http://www.ubrew.cc/pressrelease

======
denhamdenham
The UBREW concept is simple but effective. The idea is to develop an open
brewery where beer lovers alike can learn how to make their own beer. Once a
member, aspiring brewers are given training, space, professional equipment,
and ingredients to learn how to brew craft beer.

